# Grain filler OVER polyurethane?



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got a few coats of poly on my table top (sapele). I sanded it back and some pores are still visible. Is there a fill that can be applied over the poly? It's oil based wipe on.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

It's common in luthier circles to grain fill a contrasting color after sealing, so I'd say you're probably fine as long as the poly has cured.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*lateralus* has a great question….*shampeon* what would you recommend for a filler that can be applied over poly?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

In this case, I think an oil-based filler would be more appropriate. I've used Timbermate and Target Coatings fillers, and those are water-based.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Pour on some poly, spread it out and into the pores with something flat, wait to dry, cut it all back flat with p180, add more coats of poly as required.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ah renners, are you talking about basically using a squeegee of sorts to impact it into the pores?


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats what I do- work it with a squeegee & sand back and do it again if it needs it. I like general finishes arm-r seal. Then I topcoat.

Good luck


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's right, I keep my old planer knives for doing this, or a plastic spreader. This works for me but I urge you to try it on a test piece first, and don't allow any drips to form on the edges (wipe away with a ms wet rag).


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Poly is a pain if you want a descent looking finish. Rub on is ok for the final touch but to start with, use brush on. Give it a thick coat and depending on humidity, wait 3-4 hours and sand with 220G. Then give it another coat and sand after a day or so; then another and another if necessary. I wouldn't put anything but poly over poly. Good luck


----------

